# Key Post: New chip and pin cc



## MargeSimpson (30 Mar 2005)

My bank sent out my new cc's recently, but they are not chip and pin! Do you have to request cc's?


----------



## moneyhoney (30 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

Depends on which bank you are with - not all banks are issuing new cards immediately.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*



			
				MargeSimpson said:
			
		

> My bank sent out my new cc's recently, but they are not chip and pin!


How do you know?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> How do you know?



Eh? Because the chip & PIN enabled cards have a little chip on them presumably?


----------



## MargeSimpson (31 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

Yip, they had no gold chip on them. Just plain ol' cards.
One shop I went to told me that they would not accept payment by cc if the transaction did not use new chip and pin. Apparently it will become mandatory to use a pin number.


----------



## Unregistered (31 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

Request you bank to reissue it with a chip and pin, they usually do it with no bother.
As soon as the chip and pin credit card was introducted in Ireland, we ask our bank to issue it to us without waiting for the renewal and they done it with no problem. The bank in question was Ulster Bank


----------



## ninsaga (31 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

depends on the bank. Am with BOI & they issued my a few months back - not chipped - hey were not ready to roll 'em out yet.

ninsaga


----------



## setanta (31 Mar 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

got my new card last week. Rang MBNA to confirm receipt and also to authorise it. Mbna rep was friendly but very very pushy about protection insurance which  I don't have and don't wany. Boy did he try the hard sell. But in the end he gave up first. Anyway on Friday morning got a letter from One Direct to the effect that if my credit card debt etc was high I should take out a loan with them and instead of cutting up card etc should clear it off with a 'competitive' loan from them. out of curiosity I checked their figures against a loan I had negotiated myself with Bank of Ireland in June '02 to change car and bit of tidying up cash.
One direct €20,000 over 5 years (60x 414.76) apr 9.99% total repayments €24957.60 including an application charge of €72. This €72 Appears to be  the same regardless of the amount borrowed or term of repayments
Bank of Ireland  loan €20,000  5 years (60 x 394.25) apr 7% total repayments €23655. I opted for 5  years fixed  but get a letter each year from boi which refers to something called 'rollover' which I dont understand and just bin.  and to add to the plot, my credit card is currently in credit and I NEVER pay interest and its with - One Direct.


----------



## redsfamily (1 Apr 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

banks do not have to issue chip and pin cards et.  i know that barclaycard Initial cards are still signature, which isn't a problem.  the merchant cannot refuse to take a signature card, if it was a chip and pin and you didn't know the pin then they can refuse as they have to take the loss if it turns out to be fraud.  


some people with disabilities will always have signature cards so don't worry, if your refused contact your bank/credit card company and the will deal for you

m
x


----------



## Lorrie (4 Apr 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*

I rang Bank of Ireland last week and they said they not issuing Chip and Pin cards until May and that a retailer CANNOT refuse to accept your card.
I also have an MBNA card and did not know pin number but shop accepted it all the same.


----------



## RainyDay (17 May 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Eh? Because the chip & PIN enabled cards have a little chip on them presumably?


Are you sure about this? According to the UK Chip & Pin site, the card looks the same as before. I got my new Amex Blue card today, and it looks identical to the last one. I'm assuming it is Chip & Pin enabled, as Amex are part of the [broken link removed]. Is this a safe assumption?


----------



## soy (18 May 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

The chip is a little gold chip about 1cm square. It looks the same as the one you use for the the call card phones. I have mine for the past 12 months (AIB) and it is definitely clear that there is a chip present on the card.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

BOI appear to be very much behind other Irish card issuers in moving to Chip & PIN.

All Irish issuers were originally supposed to have switched by the start of this year!

Still, retailers are supposed to accept non-chip cards indefinitely as "foreign" cards (non-EU, American cards etc) may not ever have chips on them.

(Americans can't be expected to remember Pins! )


----------



## RainyDay (18 May 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Just rang Amex who tell my that they won't be issuing C&P cards until the end of the summer.


----------



## legend99 (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

when everyone finally has chip and pin, i think the biggest change from what I read, is that a retailer who accepts a signature card which is stolen will be the one liable for the hit, not the banks. It pushes the burden from the banks to the retailer..that was my understanding.


----------



## jhegarty (14 Jun 2005)

*Re: New chip and pin cc*



			
				setanta said:
			
		

> Mbna rep was friendly but very very pushy about protection insurance which I don't have and don't wany. Boy did he try the hard sell. But in the end he gave up first.




be careful , they might have just just signed you up for it... didn't tick the box myself and it still took 3 months to get it removed...


----------



## daltonr (15 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*



> Boy did he try the hard sell. But in the end he gave up first.


 
They rely on the fact that a certain proportion of people applying for credit really feel they need it, and with a little push they can be convinced to take whatever is going if it will smooth the path to getting the credit.

This is one of the Top 2 or 3 issues that should be tackled in the personal borrowing industry, along with pre-approved loans which I think is now getting looked at finally.

-Rd


----------



## bond-007 (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

BOI are now issuing Chip and Pin mastercards. Got mine the other day!


----------



## pator (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*



			
				bond-007 said:
			
		

> BOI are now issuing Chip and Pin mastercards. Got mine the other day!


 
007 was urs original a mastercard or a visa? Still haven't found an answer to why they are replacing visa cards with mastercards


----------



## bond-007 (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

I always had a mastercard. I am an extra cardholder on my dads account. We both got new cards this week, mine was Chip and Pin and his was not. I can't figure that one out at all.


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*



			
				bond-007 said:
			
		

> I always had a mastercard. I am an extra cardholder on my dads account. We both got new cards this week, mine was Chip and Pin and his was not. I can't figure that one out at all.



Sounds like a c@ck-up to me.


----------



## MonsieurBond (5 Aug 2005)

*Chip and Spin website!*

New Chip and Spin website - giving the facts about chip and pin!


----------



## bond-007 (5 Aug 2005)

*Re: Chip and Spin website!*

LOL!  very good!


----------



## DublinTexas (10 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Anybody any idea when our Lasercards will become Chip&PIN?


----------



## moneyhoney (10 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Depends which bank you're with - AIB reissued all their cards recently and they are now Chip & PIN enabled - also they have changed over to Maestro & have dual ATM/Laser functionality, so I guess they saw sense in replacing all their cards in one go.


----------



## franmac (10 Aug 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Have an Ulster Bank laser card which was changed to chip and pin about six months ago.


----------



## RainyDay (15 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Interesting article from last week's News at One about risks related to C&P cards


----------



## bond-007 (16 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>New chip and pin cc*

Nothing new there sadly.

It is a fact that violent crime will increase, ie stealing the card and PIN number. Example, man buys shopping in tesco villain gets pin number, villian follows man outside to card park and whacks him on the head to steal card.

The only ones benefiting are the banks as they can now disclaim liability where the card and PIN are used.


----------

